# What does Car & Biker say about BMW's



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

Specifically a '95 540i with a 6 speed manual? I like the older look, and most importantly I can pay cash.

I've been doing my homework, and sort of have my heart set on one. I like to get outside opinions, though. I feel like I have a good grip on what I'm getting into since I'm at least semi-handy with a wrench...

I've recently inherited my wife's abandoned '99 Tahoe. Fine truck, but driving it is as much fun as jamming my clenched fist into the garbage disposal. It has to go.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Truly awesome car, very well built, great motor and tranny.

Faster then the e36 m3 to boot.

No reason for outside opinions, you know how to pick cars.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd go with a hitch rack on that car.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Get it!*



hammy35 said:


> Specifically a '95 540i with a 6 speed manual? I like the older look, and most importantly I can pay cash.
> 
> I've been doing my homework, and sort of have my heart set on one. I like to get outside opinions, though. I feel like I have a good grip on what I'm getting into since I'm at least semi-handy with a wrench...
> 
> I've recently inherited my wife's abandoned '99 Tahoe. Fine truck, but driving it is as much fun as jamming my clenched fist into the garbage disposal. It has to go.


Sweet cars. I love Beemers. They don't use as much gas as you think they should, and don't feel as heavy as they are. Built like tanks. Take care of them, get a good mechanic, and it will serve you well for many years and miles. I seriously considered a 3 class for the longest time and ended up going with an A4 (and then a second A4, cause I loved my wife's A4 so much  )



the-one1 said:


> I'd go with a hitch rack on that car.


Second that. Don't jack up that nice paint!


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

It's a 16 year old German automobile.

Like any used automobile, it is being sold for a reason. Usually a very good reason. It's your job to find out what that reason is. 

I have nearly a half century of expertise in this area.

I have yet to see a used car that was offered for sale because the previous owner knew that you would some day desire a good used car for a fair price, so he purchased it new, ate the depreciation, carefully drove it and lovingly maintained it for years, waiting for you to approach him so that he could give you a really swell deal on it.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd be wondering how much it costs to fix a 16 year old all-aluminum engine with four camshafts, 32 valves, multiport fuel injection, and variable valve timing.

The '95 was also the first year for the vehicle, so I'd also be wondering how much it costs to fix multiple airbags, ABS, traction control, A/C, and a rather complicated entertainment system.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Sweet cars. I love Beemers. They don't use as much gas as you think they should
> 
> 
> > 15 mpg from a 2.3L 6 in a 2500 pound car, driving normally.
> ...


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

RIS said:


> I'd be wondering how much it costs to fix a 16 year old all-aluminum engine with four camshafts, 32 valves, multiport fuel injection, and variable valve timing.
> 
> The '95 was also the first year for the vehicle, so I'd also be wondering how much it costs to fix multiple airbags, ABS, traction control, A/C, and a rather complicated entertainment system.


The 4.0 V8 they put in these cars is horribly expensive to replace new. I'm not even sure if it is rebuildable. The general consensus is to roll the dice on a quality used motor, provided something does happen to it. Also, these years do not have the VANOS variable valve timing. From what I have read, 300k+ miles is a reasonable expectation for this engine.

'95 was the final model year in the US for the E34. It only has two airbags, ABS and the traction control system. Perhaps a 6cd changer is a complicated entertainment system - I prefer the single iPod setup. That being said, it is a 15-16 year old German sports sedan (sports car? :nono: ) and I am budgeting to at least equal the purchase price in service costs over five years.

Agreed on the used car buying mentality. I've walked away from more used cars than I could ever count.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

If I remember correctly, '95 540 = Nikasil short block = rubbish.

That said, if it's still running well after this many years, maybe it won't fail?


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I do like Beemers and own an '01 528 M-sport stick that I've since given to my wife. Great car and she absolutely adores it. We get about 24mpg in mixed driving, which I can't complain about.

To the OP: You can pick up late '90s early 2000s 5 Series cars relatively cheap. I'd get something newer than the '95 if I were you.


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

Just understand what you're buying it for; great for a hobby or second/third car to tinker with, absolute horrible as an only/daily driver.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes if the motor history is well documented and major maintenence complete. No if high mileage with unknown history unless you're looking for a challenge. Unlike bimmer 6's, these things aren't exactly cake to work on.


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

Blatant said:


> I do like Beemers and own an '01 528 M-sport stick that I've since given to my wife. Great car and she absolutely adores it. We get about 24mpg in mixed driving, which I can't complain about.
> 
> To the OP: You can pick up late '90s early 2000s 5 Series cars relatively cheap. I'd get something newer than the '95 if I were you.


I've driven a couple in this body style; I'm just partial to the older design. I think it's the forward opening hood... Also, I've got a thing for unique/semi rare cars - they only made ~1300 for the 540's with the 6 speed for the US market that year. The 97-03s are fantastic cars though.



SAL9000 said:


> Just understand what you're buying it for; great for a hobby or second/third car to tinker with, absolute horrible as an only/daily driver.


Appreciate the feedback. What makes you say horrible? Am I expecting too much if I'm looking for a daily commuter/occasional minor tinkerer?


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

hammy35 said:


> I've driven a couple in this body style; I'm just partial to the older design. I think it's the forward opening hood... Also, I've got a thing for unique/semi rare cars - they only made ~1300 for the 540's with the 6 speed for the US market that year. The 97-03s are fantastic cars though.
> 
> Appreciate the feedback. What makes you say horrible? Am I expecting too much if I'm looking for a daily commuter/occasional minor tinkerer?


It's fine if you like maintaining it, if not it could be a headache. BMW's can go from not, or hardly running to perfect with a good tune up.

For example my e30 needs a valve job every other oil change, ignition system overhaul every 60k as well as timing belt, water pump, fuel pump, t-stat etc done RIGHT on time.

If that doesn't sound like fun, perhaps look at a mercedes or even a nissan.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*what beemer is that?*



karpiel666 said:


> pimpbot said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet cars. I love Beemers. They don't use as much gas as you think they should
> ...


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

hammy35 said:


> Appreciate the feedback. What makes you say horrible? Am I expecting too much if I'm looking for a daily commuter/occasional minor tinkerer?


Horrible in that it will be very expensive and very time consuming to maintain and to fix.

Anything from tires, to brakes, to shocks, to clutch to various tune-up bits will be more expensive than the average car and should you run into a repair you can't handle yourself it'll be very expensive.

Though I've never gone the older BMW route I have a few friends that have. A lot of how they keep costs for for maintenance/repair/upgrades is swap meets, eBay, craig's list, etc. Suffice it to say this takes a lot of time and knowledge.

Trust me I understand that the cache of the brand and model is alluring, but the practicalities of owning it will be difficult IMO. Goes without saying that fewer miles and better condition the better.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

hammy35 said:


> I've recently inherited my wife's abandoned '99 Tahoe. Fine truck, but driving it is as much fun as jamming my clenched fist into the garbage disposal. It has to go.


I missed this part.

I realize that driving a '99 Tahoe doesn't get you all hot and bothered, but on the "fun-meter", I would estimate that owning a 16 year old German car as somewhere between intestinal flu and a really rough prostate exam.

I would not associate four wheels with the word "fun" anyway.


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

*SAL9000* - I've priced a lot of common wear parts and have talked with other owners, so it really sounds like the service costs are typically going to be at a level I'm comfortable with. I don't expect it to be a Honda. I usually turn my own wrenches for auto repairs. I just prefer to spend a Saturday afternoon rather than $80-125/hr on some grease monkey who may or may not know what he is doing.

I don't think I had given much though to how time consuming ownership might be... That could be a problem.

The brand, cache, glitz and glam means nothing to me. I like this particular Bimmer because it's an attractive (to me) rear drive sedan with a V8 and a manual transmission. Even given the service costs, there isn't anything else that's even close in the price range. That said, I am open to other suggestions. 

*RIS* - I need four wheels to drive to work five days a week. Some things with four wheels are more fun than others.  For what it's worth, I would say the same for owning a 15 year old American _car_. Just my experience.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like you've pretty much persuaded yourself to buy the car. 

Initial Research = Done
Talk to other owners and visited message boards = Done
Justified replacement part expenses, and tell yourself they aren't that bad = Done

 Been there many times myself. How else did I end up spending $5k more then I originally budgeted when I saw the perfect 5-spd, BMW 325 Wagon? And yes, I love the car, and maintenence costs aren't that bad. Sure, more expensive then my previous VW. And more expensive then the Volvo wagon. More expensive then the $600 Saab I convinced myself to drive 10 hours to NH and buy a few years back! But $60 for 7qts of synthetic oil every 5k miles isn't that bad. Just think how much it would be if I didn't change it myself!

As a car enthusiast, I suggest that you buy the car. It'll be fun. And you can always buy something else in the future if you don't like it. Regret's a *****!


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

wuzilla said:


> Sounds like you've pretty much persuaded yourself to buy the car.


My heart is set on the 540. My head keeps telling me to just get a used Maxima or Accord and blow all the would be maintenance $$ on a new bike or a billion other things on my to-do list. Somewhere in between is something like a Volvo 850r wagon. I also found an A4 Avant 5spd quattro for sale locally for a good price...(probably no better maintenance-wise than the BMW).

At the end of the day, all I need is something to drop my daughter off at school, drive to work - sometimes use it for work, and to get to the trailhead. That's it. My wife drives the nice, new family car. I maybe do 10k miles a year.

Appreciate all the comments so far.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

A subject close to my heart.. here is mine.. Its a love hate relationship.. Bad on gas maintainance intensive but still a very quick car -relatively. be prepared to get your hands dirty unless you have money to blow on labor - parts are expensive enough.










BTW: 11mpg (city) daily driver.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

here is another


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

RIS said:


> I'd be wondering how much it costs to fix a 16 year old all-aluminum engine with four camshafts, 32 valves, multiport fuel injection, and variable valve timing.
> 
> The '95 was also the first year for the vehicle, so I'd also be wondering how much it costs to fix multiple airbags, ABS, traction control, A/C, and a rather complicated entertainment system.


My uncle is driving one of those - he has 290K miles on it. His last one he finally sold with 850K miles on it. It's still running and coming up on 1M miles. At 500K miles it needed valves and he had them check the main engine bearings at that time, they were still within factor specs.

My 2006 530xit wagon has 130K on it and never been in the shop. Front brakes replaced at 75K miles, rears still going strong. My 2001 528 wagon before that - same story. I drove that one until 150K miles and sold it because I wanted the car I have now (AWD).

Pretty great cars in my experience.

Just take it to a solid BMW mechanic and have him look it over before you buy it.

J.


----------



## aggiem3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Drove a 540i 6-spd while shopping for my E36 M3. The power was great and very smooth. I chose the M3 for the aftermarket support and track/auto-cross ability of the car...for a DD the 540i will be awesome for you. Fast, fun and comfortable.

Get a good Pre-Purchase Inspection, it will save you thousands in the long run. I'm sitting with 113000 on my M3 and counting, with 5-6 Open track days a year, 10-20 autocrosses, and 10-12k street miles and still rock solid reliable. Just change stuff as it wears out. The roof rack has worked out great for extra cargo space, just don't forget the bike is up there when you drive into the garage...at least it was just the road bike. :thumbsup:

This has people snapping cell phone pics going down the highway...








[/URL][/IMG]

Good Luck


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Since we're posting pictures... My SUV:


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought we were talking E34 540s


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

I think the E39 540i is one of the best looking BMWs in the recent past. Although it is true they are rather commonplace and have conventional hoods.

BMW are more fun to drive than anything that's more practical and more practical than anything that's more fun to drive, as they say.

I try to keep one in my garage at all times!


So did you get the car?


jummo


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice looking cars guys. I really don't care if you post Bimmers other than E34's 

*jummo*, not yet. There aren't any E34 540/6's for sale within 500 miles of me right now. There are a few others around the country, but nothing I'm willing to travel for. I still need to sell my Tahoe. E39 is always an option though.

I'm honestly still on the fence about this. Since my wife is getting a nice new car, I've agreed to keep the purchase price cash neutral for us (spend whatever I get for the Tahoe). So on one hand, I can just buy the Bimmer, or on the other I can buy a Japanese beater (Max, Accord) and use the rest to play with bikes and stuff.

Decisions, decisions.... 

Appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## zelig (Nov 23, 2007)

hammy35 said:


> ...buy a Japanese beater (Max, Accord) and use the rest to play with bikes and stuff.


Gets my vote.

I was always a car guy (probably still am, deep down, somewhere) but the more I ride the less I care about four wheels. Trackdays and autocrosses are fun but few and far between, whereas I can get a max speed fix from a bicycle several times a week. Not to mention the cost comparison of consumables.

OTOH life is short. Too short not to get what you want, and too short for regrets. Find your balance point and go for it.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

zelig said:


> I was always a car guy...but the more I ride the less I care about four wheels.


Yup.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

zelig said:


> Trackdays and autocrosses are fun but few and far between, whereas I can get a max speed fix from a bicycle several times a week. Not to mention the cost comparison of consumables.


Well said. I work for OG Racing (if you're a real car guy, you'll know who we are) and have migrated away from the racing world. The cost and time necessary to play that game just started getting to my pocketbook and personal life. And I can get a similar thrill by going out for my lunchtime rides :thumbsup:


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

wuzilla said:


> Well said. I work for OG Racing (if you're a real car guy, you'll know who we are) and have migrated away from the racing world.


I always thought I was a real car guy. I stand corrected.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

LordDRIFT said:


> I always thought I was a real car guy. I stand corrected.


Sorry - that did sound a little cocky, eh? Been hanging around the motorsports world a little too long, I guess!


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

Finally pulled the trigger. It needs some work, but was too cheap to pass up.

Sorry for the horrible pic, it was raining when i picked up and didn't want to get the camera wet. When it gets home from the shop, I'll get some better pics.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 16, 2008)

I just did a repair estimate for a 2001 540I? IIRC, the total estimate came out to about $5800 after tax. This was for front and rear brakes, rear coil springs, a driveshaft (u joints not serviceable), and repairing a leaking rear diff cover. None of this was real major work, but since the parts prices are so high it really added up. BMW's are really nice cars, but you better have a lot of money to keep them up.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

It's on a trailer.

This isn't going to end well...


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

350Rocket said:


> I just did a repair estimate for a 2001 540I? IIRC, the total estimate came out to about $5800 after tax. This was for front and rear brakes, rear coil springs, a driveshaft (u joints not serviceable), and repairing a leaking rear diff cover. None of this was real major work, but since the parts prices are so high it really added up. BMW's are really nice cars, but you better have a lot of money to keep them up.


Sorry but none of that should add up to $5800, unless you are getting raped on labor or markup.

Ive seen driveshafts for under $350, you can go all 4 performance springs for under $400 (as low as $200), brakes $50. Ask them how much if you source your own parts?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

LordDRIFT said:


> Sorry but none of that should add up to $5800, unless you are getting raped on labor or markup.
> 
> Ive seen driveshafts for under $350, you can go all 4 performance springs for under $400 (as low as $200), brakes $50. Ask them how much if you source your own parts?


Absolutely agree. Way overpriced. I've owned 3 BMWs, two of them 5 series. Yes, they can be pricey to fix, but this doesn't make sense.

J.


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

RIS said:


> It's on a trailer.
> 
> This isn't going to end well...


That was the easiest way to get it home from 125 miles away. It runs just fine. :smilewinkgrin:

I took it straight in for a post purchase inspection of sorts. If it needs too much, I wont hesitate to part it out. The parts are easily worth 3x what I paid for the whole car, not considering my time. Worst case scenario is that I'll sell off the big stuff (wheels, trans, engine, etc), make my money back and then some and scrap/give away the rest.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

hammy35 said:


> That was the easiest way to get it home from 125 miles away. It runs just fine. :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I took it straight in for a post purchase inspection of sorts. If it needs too much, I wont hesitate to part it out. The parts are easily worth 3x what I paid for the whole car, not considering my time. Worst case scenario is that I'll sell off the big stuff (wheels, trans, engine, etc), make my money back and then some and scrap/give away the rest.


PM me if you decide to part


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

LordDRIFT said:


> Sorry but none of that should add up to $5800, unless you are getting raped on labor or markup.
> 
> Ive seen driveshafts for under $350, you can go all 4 performance springs for under $400 (as low as $200), brakes $50. Ask them how much if you source your own parts?


There is nothing in life that cannot be done a little worse for a little less money.

That's why Walgoose bikes outsell boutique bikes by such a huge margin.

I made a career out of repairing "repair" attempts made by muffler shops, tire stores, and shade-tree hacks. When repairing a $50 "brakes", it is not unusual for the damages to cost several thousand dollars to repair.

Why would someone use price as the sole criteria for safety item like brakes anyway? If you're buying the absolute cheapest, you're probably going to get the absolute worst.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

RIS said:


> There is nothing in life that cannot be done a little worse for a little less money.
> 
> That's why Walgoose bikes outsell boutique bikes by such a huge margin.
> 
> I made a career out of repairing "repair" attempts made by muffler shops, tire stores, and shade-tree hacks. When repairing a $50 "brakes", it is not unusual for the damages to cost several thousand dollars to repair. Why would someone look use price as the sole criteria for safety item like brakes anyway? If you're buying the absolute cheapest, you're going to get the absolute worst.


Dude you are one negative individual. First you need to get off your high horse. Why go to the dealer and pay $500 for a "BMW" radiator when you can get the same OE Behr part for $135. Do you think BMW makes radiators - Behr makes their radiators. if you shop smart you can get OE parts without paying dealer rape-up. As for brakes (pads) you can do a lot worse than $50 /pr for EBCs.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 16, 2008)

LordDrift, if you could please let me know where I can source a drive shaft for the customer at or even near that price I would very much appreciate it. I could only find it new from a BMW dealer for almost $1000 customers price, the wreckers wanted almost around $400 our cost. If I could actually find reasonable prices on these parts I might get the job. Otherwise the customer is probably just going to trade it on a different brand. 

Same with the coil springs, they were only available from BMW. 

Believe me I did try my hardest to source the parts, however we can only source them through actual auto parts stores which we have accounts with. We can't go onto ebay to buy cheap parts for them. Fair enough if you can do that and fix your car at home, but the average guy who doesn't know cars better have lots of money to spend on these things.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

LordDRIFT said:


> Dude you are one negative individual.


No, I'm a realist.



> Why go to the dealer and pay $500 for a "BMW" radiator when you can get the same OE Behr part for $135.


MSRP appears to be $406.42 (not $500), and I find it discounted for $325.14 (plus shipping  ):

http://www.bmwpartsoutlet.com/partl...ries&year=1995&catalogid=1&displayCatalogid=0

Where are these $135 OEM radiators for the '95 540?


----------



## bensf (Mar 8, 2007)

$211 and free shipping.

http://www.pelicanparts.com/cgi-bin...l (through 5/94), 540i Manual or Automatic 

And stock springs are usually really easy to find. At least for what I drive (E30) I see them for free or sub $20 quite often on the local forums. I just bought a New set of H&R sport springs for 239, I can't imagine they would be that much more for other cars.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 16, 2008)

That's a radiator. Not a drive shaft.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry just realized the last few posts were about a radiator. Still if anyone can point me towards a good supplier for a driveshaft, our garage probably can't buy it, but if I can tell the customer where to get it and bring it to us we can do the work for him. Remember we are in Canada, which makes things more difficult and expensive. Thanks.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*THat's what all....*



RIS said:


> No, I'm a realist.


... negative people call themselves.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

My brother has a 95 540i and just went through its second motor and . The nikasil block is horrible and today's gasoline makes it even worse. If you can verify that the motor has been replaced with a newer block it would make a great car otherwise stay clear there is a reason you can buy a 94,95 cheap. if it was me I would look for a 96+ 5 series

nevermind I see you bought it let me know if you need parts other than a motor. I've got some 20" wheels and some 16" wheels with new tires on.

Check the vin number on the motor and see if its a nikasil if it is dump it off and quick!


----------



## Killertofu (Jul 2, 2010)

pimpbot said:


> ... negative people call themselves.
> 
> Just sayin'...


thats what unrealistic people call realistic people


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

Mr Cabletwitch said:


> My brother has a 95 540i and just went through its second motor and . The nikasil block is horrible and today's gasoline makes it even worse. If you can verify that the motor has been replaced with a newer block it would make a great car otherwise stay clear there is a reason you can buy a 94,95 cheap. if it was me I would look for a 96+ 5 series
> 
> nevermind I see you bought it let me know if you need parts other than a motor. I've got some 20" wheels and some 16" wheels with new tires on.
> 
> Check the vin number on the motor and see if its a nikasil if it is dump it off and quick!


Nikasil can be a problem but its not as serious as you let on. Stop over @ bimmer forums and a few guys will gladly showoff their original nikasil blocks with 200k + on.

There is nothing wrong with "todays" gasoline, its gas with high sulfar thats an issue. IIRC this was a problem back in the day out west.

Bad advice on checking the vin to dump the motor. What if the engine was swapped - even if it wasn't the vin wouldn't indicate it. There is a stamp on the side of the block that does.

*RIS* - The radiator is at the same place I bought mine. The prices listed above were general off the top of my head stuff. The info on the radiator and the $498 Vista BMW wanted to charge me for said radiator is a personal recount. Why rebutt with prices from one internet site. I provided an example of a personal account.

The dudes car is on trailer and you assume it won't end well. Lighten up and lend some good advice. He got all the opinions before he bought the car and whats done is done.

*Rocket 350* - I sent you a PM.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Since we're on the topic, i figure it's a good time for a plug - For Sale 

Details: http://www.maxbimmer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134449


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

That's a fine example of an e30 (except for the brows and M badge). I sold mine a while back in hopes of an e30 M3. It dint work out and this makes me miss mine. I found a BBS bumper in the junkyard for 20 bucks!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

LordDRIFT said:


> That's a fine example of an e30 (except for the brows and M badge). I sold mine a while back in hopes of an e30 M3. It dint work out and this makes me miss mine. I found a BBS bumper in the junkyard for 20 bucks!


Thanks dude :thumbsup: - the brow's been gone for a while and the M badge will come off quicker than it took you to type the exception but ya, e30 M3 mmmm yummy!! Too bad it's short 2 cylinders though it has 212 hp (NA version) out of a high revving 4.

I think i've seen you on maX before...or maybe it's just from here.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

karpiel666 said:


> Truly awesome car, very well built, great motor and tranny.
> 
> Faster then the e36 m3 to boot.
> 
> No reason for outside opinions, you know how to pick cars.


:skep: Just cuzz it has more hp on paper doesn't make it faster - the weight differences alone will more than likely make up the difference. Other than weight, you also gotta factor-in gearing, suspension, weight distribution (centre of gravity) for handling and minimizing power loss due to inertia caused by trying to move the whale etc...:thumbsup:


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

2_WD said:


> :skep: Just cuzz it has more hp on paper doesn't make it faster - the weight differences alone will more than likely make up the difference. Other than weight, you also gotta factor-in gearing, suspension, weight distribution (centre of gravity) for handling and minimizing power loss due to inertia caused by trying to move the whale etc...:thumbsup:


This is true ....5.6 vs 6.1 0-60 favoring the M3 and an even more damaging 1/4mile time. Throw in some twisties and its a wrap.

I'm usually on Bimmerforums and r3vlimited. Not so much the latter since I got rid of the e30.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

LordDRIFT said:


> This is true ....5.6 vs 6.1 0-60 favoring the M3 and an even more damaging 1/4mile time. Throw in some twisties and its a wrap.
> 
> I'm usually on Bimmerforums and r3vlimited. Not so much the latter since I got rid of the e30.


What are you drivin now?


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

2_WD said:


> What are you drivin now?


I got the e34 540 posted on the first page and a e39 528.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

LordDRIFT said:


> I got the e34 540 posted on the first page and a e39 528.


2 sweet rides! BMW FTW


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

I love to hate em man!


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

If the nikasil isn't such a problem wanna buy a nice 95 540i cheap.  

For everyone that is still running there are more dead. When I said check the vin number on the motor i meant the number on the motor. 

Fact is no matter how many guys got lucky more got screwed. I wouldn't want to rely on a nikasil block to get me back and forth to work. As far as I know the ethanol in todays gas isn't real great for the nikasil block either. 

My brothers 540 is more than likely going to see a real v8 in it at some point, a 350 SBC

and this is coming from a guy who likes bimmers. I have a buddy who has a 1988 M3, 1972 2002Tii, Z1, Z4, 335i I love to work on his cars, but even he won't touch a nikasil block.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll throw my old baby up cuz of all this nostalgia.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

Mr Cabletwitch said:


> If the nikasil isn't such a problem wanna buy a nice 95 540i cheap.
> 
> For everyone that is still running there are more dead. When I said check the vin number on the motor i meant the number on the motor.
> 
> ...


The vin# (no matter where on the car) will not identify the block. The casting number does. 1 725 970, or 1 741 212 or casted on the block means you have a winner or to hear you tell it ...a loser.

Already have a 95 540 so no need for another gas drinker. Plus why would I want a failing nikasil. A properly running one can be kept that way for a long time with good sense. I run mine ragged without complaint (good oil and good gas) I skimp on the coolant though.

Cheap enough I might consider buying . Intake gasket failure is often misdiagnosed as a failing nikasil on the m60b40 (which I had no idea was a fake v8 by the way).

The majority of the nikasil blocks where replaced under warranty in the early years. As I said, nikasil can be a problem but not a run for the hills one.


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

On the nikasil vs alusil, of course alusil is preferred. My understanding is that sulfur content was lower on the west coast. This particular car is originally from OR. Like I said, it's in for a post purchase inspection, so I'll know about the casting # soon enough. At this point, I care more about the compression/leak down results.

Ethanol eating nik blocks is news to me.

Re: parts prices. I just priced a new set of sun visors for the Tahoe I'm selling. $280. Each. For an 11 year old Chevy. Every mfg has stupid parts prices these days.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

*Anybody here like sharks?*

finally, i knew if i kept searching i'd find a bmw thread!

imho...the e24 is one of the the prettiest bimmers ever made & the m30 their best all-around engine. here's mine...a manual tranny 633, from back when bmw made real sport-touring cars, before they got into porking everything up.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice shark. Its on my list of bimmers to own - has to be in M form though.


----------



## WillyWonka (Aug 13, 2010)

Beautiful Bimmers! Below is my '09 335i X Drive M Sport. Next week, it'll be a year of great driving experiences. Some folks give me the  but I'm considering a roof-mount bike rack. The LBS said, "Make sure its white to match the bike!"


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice bimmers so far. Glad to see this thread take this direction.

Still no pics really. Working my ass lately off so the last thing I want to do is drag my car out after work to an empty spot to take pics in the 108* weather...

So far it's gotten new: valve cover, valley pan, intake manifold, oil pan and timing cover gaskets. New ccv too. I've only put about 40 miles on it. Still need to swap more fluids and get it taxed, registered and smogged... Really am loving zee german engineering in this thing. Drives like nothing else.


----------



## SexualChocolate (Mar 15, 2009)

My old rides...
M coupe:









Zed 4:









Also had a couple E46s, and E28, and an E30 cabrio.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

I am really trying hard not to hate. I almost didn't post this. I used to live in a perfectly reasonable rural town. I now live in northern Virginia, very close to the district of Columbia, my bad for leaving mtb paradise. I have to say myself and every one I ride with immediately think D-bag about to do something inconsiderate as soon as we see a BMW witch with out exception then proceeds to cut people off or pass cyclist with only 4" of space, or do 45 through a residential area full of school children. Maybe its just a NOVA thing. I really do hope it is. I am sure you are the exceptions but when I see you guys dont be surprised when I give you the stink eye. It will take a MASSIVE effort to undo the black eye these cars have as far as folks in the mid Atlantic go. Keep riding your bikes and being considerate to others. There is absolutely nothing wrong with conservative family cars that dont burn tuns of gas and rape your wallet. Maybe there will be a influx of you guys that dont tailgate, pass at reasonable distances, dont cut folks off, activate there seemingly non existent turn signals and undo my negative perception. I certainly hope so. Take all the money you save and go on a big vacation.


----------



## SexualChocolate (Mar 15, 2009)

bikerjay said:


> I am really trying hard not to hate. I almost didn't post this. I used to live in a perfectly reasonable rural town. I now live in northern Virginia, very close to the district of Columbia, my bad for leaving mtb paradise. I have to say myself and every one I ride with immediately think D-bag about to do something inconsiderate as soon as we see a BMW witch with out exception then proceeds to cut people off or pass cyclist with only 4" of space, or do 45 through a residential area full of school children. Maybe its just a NOVA thing. I really do hope it is. I am sure you are the exceptions but when I see you guys dont be surprised when I give you the stink eye. It will take a MASSIVE effort to undo the black eye these cars have as far as folks in the mid Atlantic go. Keep riding your bikes and being considerate to others. There is absolutely nothing wrong with conservative family cars that dont burn tuns of gas and rape your wallet. Maybe there will be a influx of you guys that dont tailgate, pass at reasonable distances, dont cut folks off, activate there seemingly non existent turn signals and undo my negative perception. I certainly hope so. Take all the money you save and go on a big vacation.


You're right you shouldn't have posted it.

The same thing can be said about the owners of other manufacturers of vehicles. My suggestion, you and your buddies need to get into law enforcement to make a difference instead of e-thugging behind a computer:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

SexualChocolate said:


> You're right you shouldn't have posted it.
> 
> The same thing can be said about the owners of other manufacturers of vehicles. My suggestion, you and your buddies need to get into law enforcement to make a difference instead of e-thugging behind a computer:thumbsup:


+1

J.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn, _Rural_ must be an understatement.


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

bikerjay said:


> I am really trying hard not to hate. I almost didn't post this. I used to live in a perfectly reasonable rural town. I now live in northern Virginia, very close to the district of Columbia, my bad for leaving mtb paradise. I have to say myself and every one I ride with immediately think D-bag about to do something inconsiderate as soon as we see a BMW witch with out exception then proceeds to cut people off or pass cyclist with only 4" of space, or do 45 through a residential area full of school children. Maybe its just a NOVA thing. I really do hope it is. I am sure you are the exceptions but when I see you guys dont be surprised when I give you the stink eye. It will take a MASSIVE effort to undo the black eye these cars have as far as folks in the mid Atlantic go. Keep riding your bikes and being considerate to others. There is absolutely nothing wrong with conservative family cars that dont burn tuns of gas and rape your wallet. Maybe there will be a influx of you guys that dont tailgate, pass at reasonable distances, dont cut folks off, activate there seemingly non existent turn signals and undo my negative perception. I certainly hope so. Take all the money you save and go on a big vacation.


So, what exactly is your point?

Depreciation on any new(ish) "conservative family car" will cost you more over 5 years than I will spend on maintenance in the same amount of time; so who exactly is saving money here?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I had a 1999 540i Touring with 20" MK Motorsport wheels, and a M88 M5 Engine....but never installed it because the baby got totalled>


----------



## SexualChocolate (Mar 15, 2009)

wuzilla said:


> Since we're posting pictures... My SUV:


That is just tits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want a touring so badly...I've even kept my HREs specifically to put on an E46 touring!!!!!

I'm in love with your Alpine White E46!


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, I've been car-sitting for a friend of mine. Among his vehicles is an '89 535i with a stick-shift. Because of this thread, I've made a point of driving it.

The good:

The headlights freeking rock. I had forgotten how much better round headlight reflectors are, as opposed to the more organic shapes that most cars have nowadays. Hella makes good lamps. Even the takedown lights on the light bar of my Crown Vic patrol car don't work as well as the high-beams on this thing. And the low beams have a nice crisp cut-off, with plenty of fill. I like. 

It's not an altogether unattractive automobile, and has aged gracefully. This one is a sort of dignified and subdued slate / gunmetal grey color that just looks very proper on this one. It also has what appear to be the OEM alloy wheels, which remind me of the "spider web" BBS alloys that I used to see all the time when I worked at a Porsche dealership back in the '70s.

It's comfy. It's fairly quiet, stable, and smooth. Although the "V" rated Michelin Pilot radials don't provide as much lateral grip as I was expecting, the steering is pretty neutral- it goes where I point it. The seats are firm, but comfortable.

Everything works. I was surprised to see a 21 year old European automobile that doesn't mark it's territory like the Exxon Valdez (or a Harley, for that matter). All the lights work, the power moonroof has not self-destructed, the power door locks all work, the power windows work (although a little slowly and with much acoustical accompanyment).

The bad:

I don't think I've ever driven a car with so much driveline lash. I'm tempted to look under the hood to see if someone has replaced the motor mounts with a bunch of flaccid bungee cords. If I'm not super-gentle with the throttle on upshifts, I half expect to see a reverse imprint of some part of the engine suddenly appear in the middle of the hood. It's awful.

The shifter has all the precision of a ouija board. I mean, your guess is as good as mine.

It's kind of a slug. All cages feel impotent to me, but I guess I was just expecting more from something that implies sportiness. The acceleration is like watching dew form.

The outside mirrors are useless, and the blue tint is weird.

The ergonomics of headlights, wipers, windows, A/C-heater, audio system, seat controls, and such are just beyond cryptic. I'm having to carry a flashlight with me when I drive it at night, just to be able to get out of the car once I reach my destination. And the doors are little. I'm only abou 5'10" and 185 pounds, and when I get in it to go to work (wearing full duty gear), I feel kind of like I'm folding myself up to get into one of those little clown cars in the circus.

One thing that I wasn't expecting, was how people scowl at BMW cars. You'd have to be pretty deluded to mistake this for vehicle envy. I mean, I don't know what this hoopty is worth, but at this point in it's depreciation curve, it's not an exclusive automobile. I'm guessing it's about a $1500 car. But the way that people look at this car, it's as if every BMW owner since the beginning of time has made it their life's work to communicate to the rest of the world that they are total narcissistic tools.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

SexualChocolate said:


> That is just tits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want a touring so badly...I've even kept my HREs specifically to put on an E46 touring!!!!!
> 
> I'm in love with your Alpine White E46!


Thanks! Just happened upon this thread again - I had wandered away after getting yelled at for not posting a 540i.

It's my favorite car ever. Not sure what I'll do if it dies. Probably swap in a bigger motor.

Driven on dirt-roads regularly, tracked a few times (can't find my pics, but nothing better then a wagon tailing a spec-e30  ), and taken on countless road trips. ZHP susp + manual trans + leatherette = best wagon ever :thumbsup:


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

RIS said:


> One thing that I wasn't expecting, was how people scowl at BMW cars. You'd have to be pretty deluded to mistake this for vehicle envy. I mean, I don't know what this hoopty is worth, but at this point in it's depreciation curve, it's not an exclusive automobile. I'm guessing it's about a $1500 car. But the way that people look at this car, it's as if every BMW owner since the beginning of time has made it their life's work to communicate to the rest of the world that they are total narcissistic tools.


I get that feeling a lot - like people are thinking that I'm scum or something. Can't really blame them - their are 2 types of drivers in the world, toolbags and ******bags. Unfortunately, a large majority of BMW drivers fall into the latter category (I consider myself more of a toolbag). There was a Top Gear episode where Jeremy Clarkson impersonated a BMW driver - he was pretty spot on.

And the N.Va comment above. Living in the same area, I unfortunately have to agree. It does seem like everytime someone tries to run me off the road while on my bike, it's a BMW. I even got into a fight with a ******bag in an M6 convertible who decided he had right-of-way at a 4-way stop...while I was in the intersection.

I love the marque - I'll never go back. But it's a shame that a population of people can bring down its allure.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I was an ASE-II BMW Master Tech, for nine years(1983-1992). I can say without conscience the LAST great BMWs ever made were the E-39 540i Touring and E-46 M3. 

Once BMW hired Chris Bangle - their quality went down big-time. Audi is now the new "BMW"...especially on the track. I used to passionately love BMW and it's the real reason why I originally went from a BMW parts boy to a Munich-trained wrench. Below is a succinct write-up on why I finally left BMW:

“Truth” vs. “Joy.” A tale of two car companies.

By Peter M. De Lorenzo

(Posted 3/16, 2:00PM) Detroit. Automotive advertising themes run the gamut from the sublime to the ridiculous, and everything in between. Some car companies not only get it – understanding who they are and where they want to go – while conducting themselves accordingly, but they also deliver what they’re promising and do so consistently over time. Others not only lose focus, but they lose sight of who they are and wander around in the desert searching for a way back. And others simply go through the motions, flailing about while trying to discover their raison d’etre, and failing miserably at it.

Let’s look at BMW. Here was a car company that ingrained into American consumers’ minds over time that they were on to the double-secret formula, one that led BMW to go about designing and engineering cars in a very specific way so that they oozed energy and purpose, delivering an unrivaled driving experience. And the moniker attached to these motorized creations - “The Ultimate Driving Machine” - summed it all up remarkably well. A perfect marriage of machine and ad theme that worked its magic with tremendous success.

And the consumer driving public ate it up, whether they were carving up mountain roads in West Virginia or were stuck crawling in 15 mph traffic on the 405 in L.A., they were True Believers in the BMW mission, and they spread the gospel of BMW throughout the land.

But then things got weird.

BMW executives became seriously afflicted with the “let’s be all things to all people” disease and actually thought that they could put a BMW in every garage in America – or at least in the America that mattered, in their estimation – if they just blanketed the market, leaving no niche unturned. Soon a series of bloated people movers that bore no resemblance to BMW’s original mission started showing up in BMW dealerships. Heavy, awkward designs, combined with almost shocking curb weight figures, totally warped the BMW lineup here in America. “Ultimate Driving Machines?” No, these were unrecognizable as such, and people began to notice that something was very, very wrong in BMW-Ville.

It backfired on them, big time, and they soon found themselves playing the incentive game with a vengeance, while trying to hang on to market share and volume.

So what does BMW do? At this point in the story I would like to say that a group of executives rose up to challenge the direction of the company and that a revolt ensued, with the result being that BMW was back on track, refocused and rededicated to its mission, with the offensive executives who led the company astray banished to obscurity.

But no, instead BMW unleashes a pathetic mishmash of an advertising campaign revolving around the word - “Joy” – complete with the obligatory shiny happy people with grins plastered on their faces experiencing the pleasures of BMWs in a series of shots that leave the viewer numb with… nothing. Because this is not only a campaign that could have been done by any other car company in the world, it smacks of a car company that’s simply going through the motions, smugly suggesting that they can get away with this abject advertising mediocrity because after all, they’re BMW.

The mistake BMW is making here is that they’ve talked themselves into believing that their reputation is such that they can walk away from one of the most memorable ad themes in automotive history - even though BMW insists that it’s only a temporary deviation - in the course of chasing wider appeal and a broader spectrum of buyers.

But BMW is forgetting one very pivotal thing here: People can attach “joy” to anything in life, even the simple, most mundane things. And that’s fine, man, as The Dude would say.

But at one point lusting after a BMW was something special. It was all about desire - a craving for the “ultimate” in mechanical art, at least as practiced by the zealots in Bavaria - and there was only one place you could quench that thirst.

Unfortunately for BMW that’s no longer true. Because they’ve lost their way trying to please everybody and because there’s a stronger, tougher competitor out there that’s capturing the hearts and minds of enthusiasts across the country. The same enthusiasts, as a matter of fact, who once lusted after BMW.

Audi is now making the most desirable German cars – and some of the most desirable machines, period – in the business. But it hasn’t always been that way. In fact Audi has had a long and difficult road here in the U.S. to get where they are today.

Initially praised as a coming brand that bristled with innovation and forward thinking – its Audi 5000 influenced the Detroit Three to completely rethink their idea of what a contemporary sedan should be when it made its debut - Audi was off to a tremendous start in this country. That is until the “unintended acceleration” fiasco began – which proved to be a completely false witch hunt blatantly orchestrated by CBS’ “60 Minutes” for ratings – and the brand suffered a dramatic drop in sale because of it, going from an annual rate of around 75-80,000 units to under 20,000 in less than 15 months, leaving its very existence in this market in question.

But Audi didn’t waver - instead they toughed it out through some very grim years, slowly but surely establishing their reputation as an engineering-oriented car company but one that marched to a different drummer – its insistence on “quattro” all-wheel-drive technology being the cornerstone of its car-building mantra - defying convention and going their own way at every turn. And by the late 90s things were starting to percolate for the brand.

Then, when Audi could have gone off the rails and eased back on the throttle, it instead decided to establish its engineering and technical chops in the one place that tallies winners and losers in the most unforgiving environment possible: Major League Motorsport.

Audi chose the most competitive arena available, one that pits the world’s most dominant automakers against each other in the harshest of environments – the historic and grueling 24 Hours of Le Mans – and they put it all on the line and went for it.

The result? Eight overall wins - including five consecutively – over a ten-year period, simply one of the most dominant performances in motorsports history.

And Audi used its unwavering commitment to its Le Mans-winning racing program as a beacon for its entire organization, urging designers and engineers to dig deeper and to leave no detail to chance and to execute with a clarity and a focused consistency in their pursuit of automotive greatness.

The result? Machines that speak with their bold designs, notable innovations, flawless detailing and a mechanical goodness that’s compelling to both enthusiasts with demanding standards and consumers who can just appreciate a job well done.

And there’s one more thing about Audi’s success that’s undeniable, too, and that is that the machines brim with passion and a distinct point of view (read Peter’s review of the sensational R8 in this week’s “On the Table” – Ed.).

No, they’re not for everyone and that’s exactly the point here. Despite its burgeoning success Audi still marches to a different drummer, and they’re not the least bit interested in being “all things to all people,” and I find that to be refreshing, especially given where BMW has landed with its “Joy” campaign.

As a matter of fact, in juxtaposition these two German car companies are shocking in their divergent paths.

On the one hand we have BMW. Repeatedly succumbing to the siren song of volume while chasing every niche imaginable, this company has not only lost its way, it has lost touch with its soul. Instead of reinvesting heavily in the idea behind and the belief in the machine – which is, after all, what made BMW great in the first place – BMW is smugly wrapping the word “Joy” around its image, because it lacks the fortitude and sheer force of will to say “enough” and firmly and decisively return to its roots.

And on the other we have Audi. Relentlessly focused and confident in its mission, it is building great cars – beautiful machines that bristle with passion and engineering ingenuity – finished off with precision and executed flawlessly down to the last detail.

Through its fundamental belief in how and why it’s done – its “Truth in Engineering” – Audi is now creating some of the most desirable automobiles in the world. The kinds of machines that people desire and crave, and the kinds of machines that set the pace for the entire industry.

It’s funny how it all works, isn’t it? Car companies that understand who they are and know exactly where they want to go – while staying true to their mission and never allowing themselves to lose focus – are the ones who are on an upward trajectory, attracting new customers by the day.

While the ones who are chasing rainbows - and niches they don’t belong in - are destined for a long, hot walk in the desert, lost in a swirling maelstrom of mediocrity.

That’s the High-Octane Truth for this week.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

I love BMW's. Been driving them most of my adult life. 
Mostly M3's. 

I currently own a 2010 X5M and a 2010 X5 30 M Sport. 
If you haven't driven a X5M it's an experience not to be missed. 

Nothing compares to driving a 500 HP twin turbo SUV that handles like a sports car. 

Got my one and only ticket in my life two weeks after I got the M. 
145 MPH on a curving freeway interchange ramp in San Diego. 

I got lucky the CHP got me after I merged onto the connecting freeway and he got me at 85 as I was slowing. 

All this because some Audi (a.k.a Volkswagon) driver tried to brake check me as I entered the ramp…


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

wuzilla said:


> I get that feeling a lot - like people are thinking that I'm scum or something. Can't really blame them - their are 2 types of drivers in the world, toolbags and ******bags. Unfortunately, a large majority of BMW drivers fall into the latter category (I consider myself more of a toolbag). There was a Top Gear episode where Jeremy Clarkson impersonated a BMW driver - he was pretty spot on.
> 
> And the N.Va comment above. Living in the same area, I unfortunately have to agree. It does seem like everytime someone tries to run me off the road while on my bike, it's a BMW. I even got into a fight with a ******bag in an M6 convertible who decided he had right-of-way at a 4-way stop...while I was in the intersection.
> 
> I love the marque - I'll never go back. But it's a shame that a population of people can bring down its allure.


Yup. It's not that I expend a whole lot of energy worrying about what other people think about me, but I sure won't pay a premium to purchase a vehicle that communicates that particular message.

And one thing that I failed to mention above- I suspect that a lot of tools purchase BMW cars in the hopes that the car will attract chicks.  I've ridden sporting motorcycles- I could write a book about vehicles that attract hot chicks. But BMW cars don't have that effect- they just attract other tools. I suppose that's fine if you're gay, but I'm not, so I would have no use for a BMW automobile.

I've seen Clarkson go on about BMW owners, and I must admit, he is pretty convincing.

I worked at a Porsche / BMW dealership back in the '70s. The 2002 was a cute car. Very taught and flingable. But I can't really say that BMW has done that much for transportation since then (except for the S1000RR).


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

DWill said:


> I love BMW's. Been driving them most of my adult life.
> Mostly M3's.
> 
> I currently own a 2010 X5M and a 2010 X5 30 M Sport.
> ...


I rest my case.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

DWill said:


> I love BMW's. Been driving them most of my adult life.
> Mostly M3's.
> 
> I currently own a 2010 X5M and a 2010 X5 30 M Sport.
> ...


I'm sorry, but are you chitting me?

You're weiner is so small that you're willing to make HOUSE payments on a $90,000 vehicle, and it's only capable of 12mpg, .91g of lateral acceleration and mid-12 second quarter miles at a little over 100 mph?

You don't even have to leave the BMW line-up to do better than that. The $13,800 BMW S1000RR is capable of over 40 mpg, about 1.4g of lateral acceleration on DOT tires, and mid-9 second quarter miles at well in excess of 150 mph. Do you honestly think that an S1000RR owner can tell the difference between a BMW X5M and a VW Vanagon in his rear view mirrors?

Here's a video of a nearly stock BMW S1000RR turning a low 8-second pass in excess of 160 mph, on gasoline, through the muffler, on street-legal DOT tires, with an engine that's never had the valve cover off. No slick, no wheelie bar, no turbo and no nitrous:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

RIS - stop talking out the side of your neck...personal attacks on somebody's lifestyle choice is a pretty low way of concealing your lack of respect. 

Either get back on topic, or tune yourself out...


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

What "personal attacks on somebody's lifestyle choice" are you referring to? 

Passive-aggressive isn't going to get it here. You're going to have to just come out and say it.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

RIS said:


> I'm sorry, but are you chitting me?
> 
> You're weiner is so small that you're willing to make HOUSE payments on a $90,000 vehicle, and it's only capable of 12mpg, .91g of lateral acceleration and mid-12 second quarter miles at a little over 100 mph?
> 
> ...


But the X5 is perfectly capable of being a daily driver in regions were we get snow. Try riding to work on a S1000RR, eh not so fun anymore. Motorcycles are great for having fun, not so practical for most people. I think he was trying to say he could have fun in the same car that is practical for him.

And of course a moto should out perform most any car. Its pretty much an engine strapped to two wheels, no airbags, no doors, no ABS, no 4wd, minimal electronics. Id say any motorcycle 400ccs and up will smoke most cars on the road.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

The X5 does not deserve to be defended. It was built as an answer to America's SUV craze, and much like Volvo, Mercedes, Porsche, etc. SUV's is a pitiful attempt at an all conditions, all terrain vehicle. BMW does not understand how to build a proper AWD system - they jumped into a fray with a bolt-on to their traditional (and well made) RWD system - sort of like how all the bike companies started making 29ers even though they didn't really know what they were doing (let's just bolt big wheels to this MTB frame - no one will know the difference!)

The X5 is the worst example from all the European companies. Standard low-profile rims with 285 tires? Ever try driving one up a slippery grade? A Honda has a better chance. In the end, all you have is a jacked-up BMW wagon that drives like a car (and wears through tires like nothing else per the odd-ball toe settings it needs), looks like an SUV, and has a blue/white propeller on the hood. Kudos to BMW for making a buck off a brainless market.

BTW - again, I love my BMW. Best car I've ever owned. But it doesn't mean I'm a BMW fanboy.


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

RIS said:


> Well, I've been car-sitting for a friend of mine. Among his vehicles is an '89 535i with a stick-shift. Because of this thread, I've made a point of driving it.
> 
> ................


I can't say I disagree with anything written here. Cars have come a long way since then. Even the Corvette was chugging along with, what, 245 hp? A 2010 Camry is probably faster.

I guess I avoid the stigma - I live in DFW so every other car on the road is a silver 3 series. In suburbia hell where I live, everyone drives a nice, newer car. The cost of living here is inexpensive relative to wages, so my guess is that people spend a larger portion of their income on cars.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Recently Clarkson has said that he's happy Audi is making the _most desirable_ cars, because they have attracted away the sort of jerks who used to drive BMWs. This has made it acceptable to drive BMWs, in his opinion the _better driving_ cars, again in Britain.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Seems to me....*



RIS said:


> Well, I've been car-sitting for a friend of mine. Among his vehicles is an '89 535i with a stick-shift. Because of this thread, I've made a point of driving it.
> 
> The good:
> 
> ...


....Your bud should invest $15 in some new shift linkage bushings, and maybe a couple hundred bucks in some new motor mounts.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> ....Your bud should invest $15 in some new shift linkage bushings, and maybe a couple hundred bucks in some new motor mounts.


I believe the problem is actually the flex disc coupling of the driveshaft.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Pimpbot-

Guessing is by far, the most time consuming and expensive way to repair an automobile. 

Diagnosis is by far, the quickest and least expensive way to repair an automobile.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Edited.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

RIS said:


> I'm sorry, but are you chitting me?
> 
> You're weiner is so small that you're willing to make HOUSE payments on a $90,000 vehicle, and it's only capable of 12mpg, .91g of lateral acceleration and mid-12 second quarter miles at a little over 100


Close. My X5M was actually $125k and the M Sport came in at $67.5k.

Don't know about the 1/4 and don't much care.

No payments though I don't believe much in carring debt. 
Paid cash for both cars about a week apart.


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

Post some pics of the x5s 

I don't discriminate; I think they're great cars.

Oh, and with all the talk about parts costs - I just ordered a new radiator - Behr which is the OEM mfg, under $250 for the radiator, clips, hoses and the $20/gal BMW coolant.


----------



## ///MikeD (May 25, 2008)

E30 Touring > all

I picked this up a few months ago. I picked up the rack at a junkyard for 20euro. Now I just have to mount my Yakima rail to it.










The only other BMW(for utility) that I would consider at the moment would be an E34 Touring, it's a soild car, I liken it to a tank. BTW, my belief is that real BMW's only came with 4 round headlamps(except for 2002's of course), the plastic ones after 1996, don't count.


----------



## Recbike (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't quite no why so much anger towards BMW. Jerks drive all different brands.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Ummmmm yeahhh...*



RIS said:


> Pimpbot-
> 
> Guessing is by far, the most time consuming and expensive way to repair an automobile.
> 
> Diagnosis is by far, the quickest and least expensive way to repair an automobile.


... that's EXACTLY what I was implying. I was implying that your bud should go to a shop and drop fat cash on big repairs without having somebody who knows BMWs take a look at it first.... 

I was implying more that a sloppy shifter and sloppy driveline was not my experience with any BMW I ever drove, and something is probably just worn out.

Heh... good one, tho... I like the line about the shifter having the precision of a Ouiji board. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

SexualChocolate said:


> You're right you shouldn't have posted it.
> 
> The same thing can be said about the owners of other manufacturers of vehicles. My suggestion, you and your buddies need to get into law enforcement to make a difference instead of e-thugging behind a computer:thumbsup:


^^+2:thumbsup:

People remember BMW's more often cuzz they wish they had one! Let's face it, they're really some of the sweetest cars on the road...gorgeous and fast!

There are alot of ignorant pricks that cut-off BMW drivers so what's to be said about them?


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

2_WD said:


> ^^+2:thumbsup:
> 
> People remember BMW's more often cuzz they wish they had one! Let's face it, they're really some of the sweetest cars on the road...gorgeous and fast!
> 
> There are alot of ignorant pricks that cut-off BMW drivers so what's to be said about them?


This is so true; most of them drive Audi's (aka high priced Volkswagens)


----------



## Xmas Time! (Oct 16, 2010)

BMWs are solid! Check the basics and if its all good, go for it. Manual trannies are typically rock solid, and a clutch job is only a day affair. After that its the little things like windows not sealing correctly, sunroof leaking etc etc that will irritate you, not that it wont run, or get you to work, because catastrophic engine failure is not likely.


----------

